# Neue AMD Ryzen 3XXX Threadripper inkl. Preis online als Platzhalter aufgetaucht:



## niminator (6. November 2019)

Der Südafrikanische Retailer Wootware hat allerdings den Eintrag wieder entfernt. 
Hier der Bericht dazu: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X Listed Online For $1200 US, 3960X Too


----------

